# Thai beach???



## Capt Lightning (Sep 7, 2016)

I was watching Paul Murton's tour of the Scottish islands and saw some shots of beautiful beaches on the small island of Berneray  in the Western Isles.  It was stated that pictures of these beaches had been used by the Thai tourist board to advertise holidays in Thialand!.....

_*A photograph of a Hebridean beach is being used to promote holidays in Thailand, it has emerged.*
_
_The  Thai tourist industry is passing off a picture of West Beach on the  Isle of Berneray as one of their own destinations, Kai Bae beach. _
_The shot shows brilliant almost white sands, azure seas and distant mountains which may be similar to Thailand. _
_Several clues reveal the view is in fact the Sound of Harris such as lack of mangrove swamps and coconut trees. _
_The  image is thought to have been lifted off the internet to save someone  the effort of travelling to Kai Bae beach to take a fresh picture. _
_A  VisitScotland spokeswoman said: "Here in the Outer Hebrides we are  fortunate to have some of the most spectacular scenery in the world,  right on our doorstep. _
_"They do say imitation is the most sincere  form of flattery, so although the use of the photo of a beach on the  Isle of Berneray to represent a Thai beach is somewhat misleading, I'm  sure it is a compliment in disguise." _


----------



## Falcon (Sep 7, 2016)

Ha Ha    Don't believe everything the Thais say.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 7, 2016)

That is just plain lazy!  I have not been to that part of Thailand, but I can attest to the fact that they do have some gorgeous white beaches.  But, yes, where are the palm trees??  That photo above does look like many beaches in Scotland I've seen.  Almost pure white.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 7, 2016)

I think this is more accurate for that particular Thailand beach:

View attachment 31897


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 7, 2016)

I checked it out and this happened in 2009.  The tourist board pleaded ignorance.  Aye.


----------

